# Como funciona un mouse



## imv429 (Oct 9, 2006)

hola a tod@s me gustaria saber como funciona y cuales son las partes de un mouse


----------



## Dr. Science (Oct 9, 2006)

No soy ningún experto en la materia, ni siquiera en electrónica , pero en su día destripé uno por curiosidad y te puedo comentar la conclusión (errónea o no) a la que llegué:

La bola mueve dos rodillos (los ejes X e Y) los rodillos no son macizos, son "huecos" y el eje está sujeto por unos radios, el rodillo está interpuesto entre un emisor de luz y un receptor ¿un optoacoplador? o como se llame...

así, cuando mueves el mouse por la mesa, la bola hace girar los rodillos en sus dos ejes, los radios van moviéndose e intrrumpen la señal luminosa y generan una señal digital que el ordenador sí puede comprender... a partir del movimiento de tu mano.

O algo así.

De la parte electrónica, no tengo ni idea.

Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola a todos    

Aqui hay un link con un poco de información.

Como funciona un mouse?


Saludos!


----------

